# Carlisle+Finch "Model" engine first run



## myrickman (Mar 5, 2011)

See the progress in the "engines from castings thread". Basically only used the block, cam and rod and re-made the rest from stock or castings. I ran it for ~10-15 mins and it did not heat up appreciably so I left the water lines disconnected. Took a bit of messin' with the intake spring tension and governer spring tension to get them dialed in. This one runs on the ignitor and is fueled with natural gas (propane). They could be configured to run on gas or gasoline. The gas cock is from a very old lighting fixture and the accumulator is from part of a steam engine oiler.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GWl1sOgZyM[/ame]


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice job on your engine. Why did you have to remake most of the parts? You did some nice work on making the piston core box.
gbritnell


----------



## metalmad (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks and sounds great 
Pete


----------



## myrickman (Mar 6, 2011)

Many of the parts on this were in sad shape. Someone made a crankshaft out of chrome-plated steel rod, the fit of the cam pinion was miserably sloppy, most of the fasteners were odd and butchered up, the piston did not fit length-wise to run it on the ignitor, the intake chest valve seat was mangled, valves had no margin/sloppy in the guides, timer insulation badly deteriorated, rod bearings sloppy, head badly drilled, flywheels missing, governer weights/detent missing, governer push block looked like it was hacksawed from flat stock... you get the idea. If you go to http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11485.0 you can see all the parts made.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice Job :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## awJCKDup (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this thread, hate to be the last one to a party. That is a very nice looking engine, and listening to the video it sounds like a great runner too.
very well done.

John


----------



## cfellows (Mar 26, 2011)

I missed it too! Nice job. Nice running engine.

Chuck


----------



## bigal2749 (Mar 26, 2011)

A Carlisle Finch engine was the very first IC engine I bought when I first branched away from steam engines.
 I was looking for a model but felt very fortunate to has the chance to buy the smallest true hit and miss engine and not just a model. 
 Mine only required a mixer and minor restoration to get running 
It is definitely my favorite and always a hit when I've shown it at a couple of shows.

I'm in awe at the work you've done and congradulate you on your great engine


----------



## myrickman (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks gents, for the kind words of encouragement and praise. This is the only C+F I have seen running on natural gas (propane). The ignitor is tripped off of a bolt in the top of the piston which actuates a lever which breaks a contact in the valve chest. The original piston which I got with the engine was about 3/8" too tall to get adequate clearance for the mechanism to work. Soooo- I made a pattern and had a shorter one re-cast.


----------



## TuxMan (Mar 28, 2011)

myrickman

Very nice looking and running engine

Well done

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice work myrickman. Thm:

Rick


----------

